# Soapmaking supplies for sale



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

A few goodies for the soapmakers out there. Cleaning cupboards as I start the new year, re-vamp my product line, and try to make room so I can buy new things  EVERYTHING is well-below direct purchase cost from the supplier. Buyer to pay USPS shipping from my zip 14040, please pay with PayPal, money order or well-concealed cash.

Buy at least 8oz of FO and I'll toss in a couple 1-2 oz FO's from my stash for you to play with. :happy: FOâs are stored in a dark cupboard with no temperature fluctuation. Once FOâs leave here I cannot be responsible for their behavior. If youâd like to learn more about the FOâs please visit the Soap Scent Review Board.

http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php?sid=c15fc794620147650edc9b1467f0b24a 

Let's go shopping! :happy:

68 - plastic deodorant or lotion bar twist-up tubes with cap. Oval shape, natural (clear), bottom fill, 4.5" H x 2.25"W. Holds approx 1.8 oz of product. I paid 92Â¢ each, will sell all for $40 (59Â¢ each) or 65Â¢ each if you want less than all of them.

From The Scent Works:
4.75 oz. Tussah Noil Silk Fibres (Cruelty free) $7
approx 4oz Fresh Fig FO $3
approx 6oz Arctic Raspberry FO $5

From SoapSupplies.net:
approx 9oz Country Clothesline FO $10
16oz Cashmere Mist DKNY type (unopened) FO $15

From Brambleberry:
16 oz Blue Man FO (unopened, in glass) $20

From Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals:
approx 9 oz VL-Strawberry Supreme FO $6

From A Garden Eastward:
approx 4.5 oz Oatmeal, Milk & Honey FO (in glass) $4

From Trilogy Royal Aromatics:
approx 8oz Hazelnut Coffee FO $7

From Save On Scents:
approx 8oz Autumn Lodge FO (Yankee Candle Type) $8


----------



## squeezinby (Apr 26, 2004)

I'll take 18 of the deoderant twistup contaners, the oatmeal,milk and honey FO; Hazelnut coffee FO.Let me know how much I owe. zip: 75102


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Bump Up. EVERYTHING is still available. Please contact me with any questions. Let's make a deal!


----------



## LoveAndCompost (Jan 18, 2013)

Sent you a PM


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, I have a question. Two actually, and don't get all bashy, this is a real question. 

You list tussah noils and say cruelty free? I don't get it. Their wild bugs.

Also, what do you use noils for in soap making?


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

You can dissolved silk fibers into soap to give it a texture/feel. Have only read this, never made or tried the results. MuellersFarm has posted about this in the soapmaking forum, I think.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Ok, I have a question. Two actually, and don't get all bashy, this is a real question.
> 
> You list tussah noils and say cruelty free? I don't get it. Their wild bugs.
> 
> Also, what do you use noils for in soap making?


Good question - No, it's not bugs, it's actually the fibers from their cocoons. 

"*Our Tussah Noil Silk is cruelty-free and has been collected from silkworms *after* they have emerged from their cocoons (and *NOT* boiled alive like silver long-grain or Bombyx silk)."*

You can read about it on The Scent Works website http://store.scent-works.com/tusnoilsilfi.html

They also have directions for usage in soapmaking.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Charleen said:


> Good question - No, it's not bugs, it's actually the fibers from their cocoons.
> 
> "*Our Tussah Noil Silk is cruelty-free and has been collected from silkworms *after* they have emerged from their cocoons (and *NOT* boiled alive like silver long-grain or Bombyx silk)."*
> 
> ...


Well yes, I know noils are the fibers. I have some. I meant they are produced by bugs.

I wasn't aware thats how it was done. I guess I assumed they died on their own in there. Alas, assumption.
I have a silkworm cocoon and it has the dead hard bug inside. You can hear when you shake it.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

68 - plastic deodorant or lotion bar twist-up tubes with cap. Oval shape, natural (clear), bottom fill, 4.5" H x 2.25"W. Holds approx 1.8 oz of product. I paid 92Â¢ each, will sell for 65Â¢ each unless you'd like them all, then it would be less. *10 deo tubes have sold, thank you. Pending sale on a couple more.*

From The Scent Works:
4.75 oz. Tussah Noil Silk Fibres (Cruelty free) $7 *SOLD - Thank you.*
approx 4oz Fresh Fig FO $3 *pending sale*
approx 6oz Arctic Raspberry FO $5* pending sale*

From SoapSupplies.net:
approx 9oz Country Clothesline FO $10
16oz Cashmere Mist DKNY type (unopened) FO $15

From Brambleberry:
16 oz Blue Man FO (unopened, in glass) $20

From Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals:
approx 9 oz VL-Strawberry Supreme FO $6 *pending sale*

From A Garden Eastward:
approx 4.5 oz Oatmeal, Milk & Honey FO (in glass) $4 *pending sale*

From Trilogy Royal Aromatics:
approx 8oz Hazelnut Coffee FO $7 *pending sale*

From Save On Scents:
approx 8oz Autumn Lodge FO (Yankee Candle Type) $8


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Updated on 3/3/13

68 - plastic deodorant or lotion bar twist-up tubes with cap. Oval shape, natural (clear), bottom fill, 4.5" H x 2.25"W. Holds approx 1.8 oz of product. I paid 92Â¢ each, will sell for 65Â¢ each unless you'd like them all, then it would be less. *10 deo tubes have sold, thank you. *

From The Scent Works:
4.75 oz. Tussah Noil Silk Fibres (Cruelty free) $7 *SOLD - Thank you.*
approx 4oz Fresh Fig FO $3 
approx 6oz Arctic Raspberry FO $5* pending sale*

From SoapSupplies.net:
approx 9oz Country Clothesline FO $10 *pending sale*
16oz Cashmere Mist DKNY type (unopened) FO $15 *pending sale*

From Brambleberry:
16 oz Blue Man FO (unopened, in glass) $20

From Aroma Haven/Rustic Escentuals:
approx 9 oz VL-Strawberry Supreme FO $6 *pending sale*

From A Garden Eastward:
approx 4.5 oz Oatmeal, Milk & Honey FO (in glass) $4 *pending sale*

From Trilogy Royal Aromatics:
approx 8oz Hazelnut Coffee FO $7 

From Save On Scents:
approx 8oz Autumn Lodge FO (Yankee Candle Type) $8


----------

